# Solved: Computer freezes in regular mode but works in safe mode



## SadBiologist (Mar 23, 2014)

Hello,
I have this problem with my laptop - sometimes I cannot login - after choosing the user the screen freezes or after logging in it works only for a few minutes in regular mode (I can do things over those minutes like open firefox, but I cannot open folders, sometimes I can open the task manager or even some programs) but then it freezes and I have to shutdown the computer manually by pushing the power button. When I tried pushing crtl+alt+del I got a message "The logon process was unable to display security and logon options when ctrl+alt+delete was pressed. If the operatin system does not respond, press esc or restart the computer by using the power switch". I don't know if this helps, but I try to add as much as I can. Sorry it it's not relevant - my knowledge about computers and IT is minimal.
The computer runs fine in safe mode.
So I tried system restore to a week before when the computer was still fine and it didn't work. So I reinstalled a graphics driver (Intel HD Graphics Driver) as I found on the internet that similar problems got fixed by reinstalled videocard drivers. And it worked, everything started to run smoothly again in the regular mode. As normally I allowed windows updates and after restarting my computer, the problems came back. 
I assumed that the problem was the updates so I uninstalled most of them (KB2930275; KB2923961; KB2925418; KB2929755; KB2929733 and KB2918077) but the problem was still there and I was unable to uninstall the last update (Microsoft Silverlight 5.1.30214.0) so I did the restore again, but to yesterday before the updates. And it didn't help.
I ran CWShredder (didn't find anything), SpyBot (found some cookies and a few registry keys), but that didn't help either.
Do you have any suggestions what is causing this and what could I do about it? I would appreciate any help 
My computer is Dell vostro, Windows 7, 64bit


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

try a clean boot
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/331796

and then if that works, determine what maybe causing the issue
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929135#what is causing the issue


----------



## SadBiologist (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestion, clean boot worked. 
But I am still unsure if I should do anything - I enabled only the MS services, it worked fine, then I enabled only first 15 of the non-MS services, it also worked fine. When enabling the rest 19 of the non-MS services, the computer froze up. After turning it on again, the 19 services were gone from the list. But everything seems to work fine now. Should I be worried about the missing 19 services? I am not sure what they were, I know that the first of them was google update, and the next ones just went down the alphabet.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Thanks for the suggestion, clean boot worked.
> But I am still unsure if I should do anything


Depends on what the 19 were

Add half of them and see if that works - if it does , then add half of whats left - and see if works -
If it does not work then you can slowly eliminate the files

What security suite do you have on the PC , you need to make sure thats running OK at startup

if you try a few things out that you often do with the PC - you may find something not working , which will give you a clue as to how important some of those 19 services are

a good site for checking services is here
http://www.blackviper.com/service-c...dows-7-service-pack-1-service-configurations/

you will find a list of all the services and the status for each


----------



## SadBiologist (Mar 23, 2014)

Hey, thank you, Etaf, everything is fine now 
I still don't know which particular service was corrupted, but I downloaded some of those that disappeared and everything is working like it should be.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi, while you are here and that you said you ran SpyBot, not the program that it once was, sad to say.

Download Security Check by screen317 from.
http://screen317.spywareinfoforum.org/
Or
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/securitycheck/

Save it to your Desktop.
Double click the install icon.
If using Vista or Win 7 - right click the icon - run as Administrator
A command Prompt window will open.
Let it scan the Pc - press any key when asked.
It should now open in Notepad.
Copy and Paste the result of the scan in the reply box below.

The saved log will be called checkup.txt.


----------

